# Fang and Holly's Photoshoot



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well .. my little malocclusion girl has been with me now for 3 weeks. She's taught me the importance of weekly teeth trims and how to prepare a soft food diet for rats lol.

But she's coming on well. She started off at 116g and is now 209g! She's doubled in size and has finally got a mature coat coming through (she did only have a baby coat). She's looking a bit more like the 17 week old rat that she's meant to be 

I got some play-pool balls out shopping today .. so I thought they would make a good photoshoot lol

So here's Fang;


















































































LOVE the last one.

And I thought Holly would make for some cute pics .. unfortunately she proved quite the un-photogenic sort of rat



























































































Isn't that just the cutest rat-bum you've ever seen? I saw a heck of a lot of it today .. as she ran for cover!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

so how goes the plans to smuggle some wonderful UK huskies to Auntie Julia?



wonderful pictures


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> so how goes the plans to smuggle some wonderful UK huskies to Auntie Julia?


Weeeeeell I remembered that they make you take your jacket off to xray at the airport .. so a big baggy pair of jeans with special 'rat pockets' sewn in could easily get me through customs


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

adorable! =]


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

What BEAUTIFUL animals! They are so adorable. I'm so glad that Fang is doing so well. I would like Holly as well. She DOES have a cute rat-bum!


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

awww there soo cute i let my rattie free range in rooms that i clean out its always different each time that way she has choices


----------



## Hedwig (Jun 22, 2008)

I love the blue rat! Very pretty


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

Gorgeous ratties!!!! And I love the pic where Fang is giving a little wink at the camera!

Holly is so cute too (especially her bum)!


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

stephigigo said:


> And I love the pic where Fang is giving a little wink at the camera!


that one's my favorite too


----------



## xkawx (Sep 26, 2007)

gorgeous pics, what little cuties.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

They're both such beautiful girls, my goodness!

Fang has "puppy dog eyes".


----------



## Raksha (Jun 15, 2008)

They are a very pretty girls!!They have shiny hair. I love the 7th pic, it's nice.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't think he was winking but more like "mom get the grass out of my eye why dontcha!" So spoiled! Gotta love it!


----------



## sourat (May 9, 2008)

EEEEEE!!! They're sooooo adorable!! I wish I could hold them


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

OMG!! Fang is such a little model rat!! Winking at the camera...SOOO CUTE!! And Holly! That second picture is hilarious! You've got some gorgeous rats there!!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

They're sooo cute! I hope your malocclusion girl's story doesn't end like mine, but Klar had a very very severe one so... yeah.

BTW... the more you clip them the faster they grow... like hair D:


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Hair doesn't grow faster just because you cut it... just seems like it does...

Teeth might be a different story, though.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

AWW!!!! those are adorable little ratties you have!!!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

KayRatz said:


> BTW... the more you clip them the faster they grow... like hair D:


Fang's teeth go from cut right back to overgrown within a week.

It's a complete nightmare.  But she's coping. He wants to remove but will have to wait until she's fully grown. Especially as she has a deformed top jaw .. so we have no idea how the removal will go either

I didn't think though that trimming the teeth would effect their growth rate. If anything, trimming would cause damage to the roots and slow it down? Hmm .. something to research anyhoo


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

aw, i don't think holly's unphotogenic! She's cute and fluffy looking! lol


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

You cut their teeth!! ???!!?!?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

geebus said:


> You cut their teeth!! ???!!?!?


If their teeth do not line up you have to cut them back down or they will starve to death or worse.


----------

